# Reifenwechsel mavic crossmax slr laufräder



## ActionBarbie (18. März 2011)

Ich mache gerade die Maxxis Reifen drauf. Und pumpe und pumpe und pumpe und es knallt nicht was es eigentlich soll, wenn der Reifen sich in die Felge gedrückt hat! Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## 702 (16. März 2012)

Die falschen reifen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (17. März 2012)

Servus,

Schlauchlos oder mit Schlauch?

Mit Schlauch muß es nicht unbedingt knallen, manche meiner Reifen legen sich bei 3-4 Bar auch einfach so richtig ins Felgenhorn.


----------



## Honigblume (17. März 2012)

Bei mir hat es bisher nur einmal beim aufpumpen geknallt, als ich den Schlauch nicht ordentlich in den Mantel gemacht habe, und der dann platzte...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. März 2012)

also bei all den tubeless Rädern die wir hier mit versch. Felgen/Reifen aufgebaut haben, hat es nicht immer geploppt... Dicht sind die trotzdem


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2012)

Wieviel Bar pumpst du den rein, wenn du sie montierst? Wir haben da schon manchmal so 5 bar reinpumpen müssen, bis es gescheit ploppt.


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wieviel Bar pumpst du den rein, wenn du sie montierst? Wir haben da schon manchmal so 5 bar reinpumpen müssen, bis es gescheit ploppt.



Also Michelinreifen ploppen nicht, da sieht man aber am Saum unten ob sie gescheit drin sitzen. Schwalbereifen ploppen fast immer, sitzen aber auch sehr, sehr fest in der Felge


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2012)

Bin auch nur Schwalbe auf den Crossmaxx Felgen tubeless gefahren.


----------



## MissQuax (19. März 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> ... Schwalbereifen ploppen fast immer, sitzen aber auch sehr, sehr fest in der Felge



Da sagst du was!

Ich habe am WE versucht ein paar Schwalbe MM UST von den Mavic Cross ST zu bekommen. Habe es nicht mal geschafft, sie ins Felgenbett zu drücken (die Luft habe ich natürlich vorher abgelassen ) - habe aber auch wegen einer Sehnenentzündung momentan nicht wie gewohnt Kraft (normale Reifen mit Schlauch bei einem anderen Bike hab ich aber problemlos runterbekommen).


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Da sagst du was!
> 
> Ich habe am WE versucht ein paar Schwalbe MM UST von den Mavic Cross ST zu bekommen. Habe es nicht mal geschafft, sie ins Felgenbett zu drücken (die Luft habe ich natürlich vorher abgelassen ) - habe aber auch wegen einer Sehnenentzündung momentan nicht wie gewohnt Kraft (normale Reifen mit Schlauch bei einem anderen Bike hab ich aber problemlos runterbekommen).



Ähm, dass ist vielleicht etwas unkonventionell *g*, aber wenn man die Reifen föhnt, und das Gummi warm wird, geht das wunderbar!


----------



## MissQuax (19. März 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ähm, dass ist vielleicht etwas unkonventionell *g*, aber wenn man die Reifen föhnt, und das Gummi warm wird, geht das wunderbar!



Dann muß ich die Laufräder mal mit in die Wohnung nehmen und das versuchen (in der Garage hab ich keinen Strom). Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

